# Huybers - Buffy's milk is at 6.0! This has got to be it!



## weerunner (May 31, 2012)

Wow, I thought I'd have another 20 days or so before I had to worry over Buffy and Carmel foaling. But maybe not. Carmel had NO milk yesterday and today she has lots of bright yellow, slightly oily and sticky opaque milk. With all my other mares, when they get to the yellow stage I have about a week to go!! Carmel is at day 291, I wasn't even thinking of putting her on cam for at least a week, but I guess tonight is the night to start. I dont trust that yellow milk one bit. It's way too easy to go from that to the white, tacky stuff in just a short time.

So here's my link for all those that dont have it anymore.

http://www.marewatch...aminiatures.htm

I appreciate any and all watchers. This will be Carmel's 2nd foal and the first one was dystocia with one foot deflected back into the pelvis. I was there and got it fixed, but I know it woudl not have gone well had I missed it.

I'll take pics of belly and udder tonight. My head is still reeling that this is happening so fast. I know others have had foals in 298 days but I've never had one start yellow milk so early.

Oh Carmel is the pinto and Buffy is the appy.


----------



## weerunner (May 31, 2012)

Camera's will be going on tonight and off during the day unless I think she is very close.


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

Hey Amanda!! Looks like we can watch together! Katie is looking close too. I will be watching your cam


----------



## cassie (Jun 1, 2012)

YAY Amanda is back!!!



how are you Amanda? it seeems ages since we were watching your lovely fur kids





can we see some updated pics of your foals please?

you know I will be watching!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, Cassie and everyone else that remembers my babies. Here are pics of the March set of foals.





















The little black one (Hat Trick) is sold and the buyer is going to take another foal, but she hasn't decided which one yet.


----------



## MeganH (Jun 4, 2012)

Look how they have grown!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2012)

They are so cute! And still Fuzzy!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a link to a video of Marcella and Prince Charming at a birthday party. They were the center of the party and they were so good. I was very proud of them both.


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2012)

wow great video! I cant believe how much they have grown! they are all gorgeous!!



girls standing quietly at 12:03am, how are udders and everything looking?


----------



## MeganH (Jun 5, 2012)

Love the video



So sweet and well behaved!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Amanda How is she today?


----------



## weerunner (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, that is Lucas and he was totally smitten with Charming. His mom is considering buying him and his sister a mini or two.


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

all quiet with your girsl Amanda at 1:33am, can we see some pics of the pregnant mummas?


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

Buffy down sternal Carmel out flat, but both looking like they are just resting.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2012)

4am and all quiet with the girls.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2012)

How are things looking today Amanda? Just tried to get the cam up but it wont connect - maybe this is because the girls are outside??


----------



## weerunner (Jun 7, 2012)

Yup, girl are still at the going outside during the day stage. Their udders are starting to fill nicely, but not at the hard full stage yet. We've got yellowish, slightly oily milk in both mares. I'm thinking a few weeks to go. I've got a overnight show this weekend, so sure hope they both hold on at least until I get home. Looks like I'll be ok.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey all, I'm off to a overnight show this weekend, so if anyone could just check in on my girls now and then, it would sure be appreciated. My hubby will be home but he will not likely be too keen on watching the cams. I'll be back Sunday night. The girls are making slow progress but I dont see any reason to worry about my leaving. They are at days 293 and 300 today.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2012)

Will do Amanda! Have fun!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 9, 2012)

All is quiet at 3.00 am



Have fun Amanda


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck at the show - and have fun!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm back home and we had a great show. This was the first time I've ever taken Daisy to a show and she was awesome. She took everything in stride! So glad to be back home where I can keep an eye on my girls again though. Thanks to all that watched them for me.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome back Amanda, I am glad you Had fun


----------



## weerunner (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you Renee, boy am I glad to be home though.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

2.45am and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad to hear that you had a good time - good to have you home safe and sound!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

hows she doing Amanda? Any changes?


----------



## weerunner (Jun 11, 2012)

just small changes so far. Carmel's udder is a little fuller, and her flank is much less full, so looks like baby is moving downward. She looks less preggers from behind now. Milk is unchanged from last week though. I think we have a week or two left in both her and Buffy. Carmel at day 302 and Buffy is at 298.


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

sounds like they are on the right track



I have them up Amanda


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

is Amanda's cam working for anyone else? its not for me at the moment


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

just left a msg... :s I hope you got it Amanda... iwas ringing from work so I had to be quiet LOL

not sure if I should ring the work number...


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

YAY its back


----------



## weerunner (Jun 12, 2012)

No the work number would only be for daytime and if it looks like someone is going to foal immediately. At night my home number is the one to call. I heard the phone ring and reset the cam right away. Sorry about that, I'm not sure why it does that every now and then. Thanks for keeping an eye open Cassie.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2012)

So glad you got the cam sorted - I'm sure that sometimes there are hitches with the connections somewhere.

Sounds as though the girls are progressing nicely Amanda.


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Amanda, sorry I can't get your cam up again... :s I've tried refreshing a few times but its still a black screen... sorry.

oh and I'm glad you got my call yesterday, I rang your home number ( I was ringing from my work number lol)

your very welcome, while I'm in the office I can watch pretty much all day


----------



## weerunner (Jun 12, 2012)

Cassie, I was out picking up my daughter from work so didn't get the cams up until 10pm my time. They should be up for you now.


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

haha yay



I see them



thats fine Amanda, thank you. any progress tonight?


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2012)

Amanda I just saw on the chat that Carmel got out



naughty girl, sorry I was out trying to madly put the horses rain rugs on them as it poured down again



glad they were able to give you a call and get it sorted... I noticed you posted saying that her udder had increased?


----------



## weerunner (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup her udder is firming up quite nicely. It has what I call the "squared feel" now. That's where the sides of the udder have that sharp angle where the top bit goes straight up and the you get a 90 degree angle into the bottom part of the udder. LOL, if that makes any sense to anyone. So progress is being made but I dont think she's in a big rush yet.

Yes, the bad thing, got out of her stall last night and when I went to the barn to see what she was up to, she had her head in my daughter's show horse's stall and they were mutual groooming. Guess she wanted some friendly company as Buffy is the alpha mare is above fraternizing with sweet little Carmel.



NO harm done as she didn't get into anything that would cause her harm. She's getting a new latch on her door today! That'll fix her.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 13, 2012)

Bit of new info here. Carmel's got jelly butt and her 'v' has arrived. So we are making lovely progress. And she has a new latch on her stall door, so no more escaping in the middle of the niight.


----------



## Wings (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm with Diane ->




:rofl

She's looking good!


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

looking good Amanda



yay won't be long now!!  standing quietly at the moment


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

Buffy down sternal at 11pm but looking comfortable just resting


----------



## Bonny (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice V Amanda! She may beat Katie yet!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be a race Holly!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2012)

LOl!!!

this am one side of katies udder was very full, the other same as past week. She is doing the slow torture on me now lol


----------



## weerunner (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are some pics of the mares udders today. We are making small progress everyday, but I still think we have a little ways to go yet.

Buffy






Carmel


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking good, looking good!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2012)

Carmel is comin along quite ncely!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2012)

Carmel just got up from a nap at 11:58pm and Buffy is standing quietly


----------



## weerunner (Jun 19, 2012)

We are making nice steady progress with Carmels' udder. Here is today's pic. The nipples are a little farther apart than yesterday and she's a bit fuller in the back half of the udder. About a week maybe ?


----------



## weerunner (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll get some behind the udder pics tomorrow am. Her milk is making slight changes each time I check but she's not in a big rush.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2012)

All is quiet at 3.15am


----------



## weerunner (Jun 20, 2012)

Well it was an interesting night. I was asleep and the girls at Marewatchers called me and told me Bufffy was up and down and rolling and looking at her belly. So I watched her for a bit and she was definitely not herself. I went out and checked her milk and she was testing at 85% chance of foaling on the one set of pads, but non foaling on the other! So I was not sure what to do. Stayed up till 2 am when she suddenly calmed right down and went back to being normal Buffy. So I think she was repositioning the foal. But I'm a tired old woman preparing to head off to work this morning. Will recheck milk to make sure things are not progressing even further before I go though. Will update if anything exciting is going on.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like we had mirror nights!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

I do hope she foals for you soon - this watching and waiting seems to be going on forever! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are some updates on Carmel. She sure is beginning to look ready.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 21, 2012)

Holy Who Ha! ahe is looking close


----------



## weerunner (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks guys, yes, I think we are within days of foaling, just waiting for the milk to change! Will update later after work on how she is looking.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

WOW!! You are surely down to hours not days??


----------



## weerunner (Jun 21, 2012)

WEll both girls have swollen, loose vulvas now, inside is purplish red. Both their milks are testing about 85% and just slightly short of the foaling range, we could be looking at foals anytime from now on in. They may wait until the milk tests are 95% but it's been my experience that anything at 85% or better is certainly inside the possible foaling area. Especially when you take into account the hind ends of these two mares. I'm a tad excited now. Unfortunately I HAVE to go to work tomorrow, so they gotta go now or wait another day. Hope they understand me when I tell them that.






Buffy's vulva today.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 21, 2012)

Amanda!! I hope your foaling goes great! Looks like you might foal first with both your girls!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for smooth, safe foalings for both of them - it would be geat if they would hang on for tomorrow night, then you will have the weekend to watch over two new little people!!

Good luck!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

Carmel down flat... but it doesn't look like she is foaling at the moment, can't see rear end.

Amanda are you around?


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

little half roal and back sternal...


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

back down flat big stretch


----------



## weerunner (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm here CAssie. I will be up for awhile just to make sure tonight is not the night. I 'm thinking she'll likely go tomorrow, and probably

Buffy too.


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2012)

ok thanks Amanda. she was just doing a funny thing with her back legs... did anyone see was really odd!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 22, 2012)

She runs in her sleep, just like a dog. She's a funny little thing. I'm just heading out this morning for milk checks. I have to go to work, so I'm hoping things dont look too close at this point, Willl update soon as I know more.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, Buffy is now once again testing in the 85% and 1st pad of foaling range, so she will most likely foal tonight. Carmel is at 40% and the last non foaling pad, so hopefully she will wait until Buffy's foal is dry and nursing before she goes.





Udders are not rock hard this morning and vulvas appear slightly less loose than yesterday. I've got to go to work, so will leave the girls in for the day and will have them up at work. If you see something, use my work number as no one will be home. I'm 20 minutes from home when I'm at work, so if something starts, hopefully I'll make it in time, or it will be a quick smooth delivery.

Buffy has always been very good about waiting for me to get home before she foals. She likes the company.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 22, 2012)

I got home no problem. In fact they are both just sitting there holding out on me. Buffy's milk is testing at 85% and in the foaling range on the mother Natures test strips, so it just has to be in the next day or two. I'll be up most of tonight (Friday) just to make sure if she goes tonight, i"m there for her.

Carmel is holding out until Buff is done I guess.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess Carmel got sick of waiting for Buffy to foal, so now she is also testing ready to go! Should be a foal or two tonight. Here's hoping anyways, as I'm getting very tired and run down.

Congrats to Holly, who got a little filly from her mare Katie last night. I got to see that anyways, since I was up and MareWatching my girls.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

All sounds very positive. I hope they dont keep you waiting too long


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2012)

2 tonight!!! wont that be exciting!!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 23, 2012)

Both mares now have crystals on their teats, not wax yet, but a tiny step more and it will be. Definitely tonight! I should get at least one foal.

Here are udder pics.

Buffy






Carmel


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoo hoo come on!!!! Sent the filly fairy your way Amanda!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on your little girl Holly!. I'm wanting the spot fairy to show up tonight, if she brings the filly fairy too all the better. But I'll take whatever comes, just please let them come tonight!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

Amanda I am sending prayers that the Spot Sprite and the Filly Fairy get it on in your barn tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

WOW!! They both look as if they will foal at the same time - although I'm putting Carmel about one hour before Buffy!!

Praying for two safe foalings and hoping the Spot Sprite gets to you even if he doesn't bring the filly fairy with him (but hoping he will!).


----------



## weerunner (Jun 23, 2012)

Buffy had a bit of milk leaking out of her nipples a couple of hours ago, I wiped it away and it has not come back, but it is another good sign. I dont care if they dont go tonight, but I sure hope they go by Monday.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

3.45am and I an only just see the girls but they seem quiet


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

4pm and Buffy looking a bit restless now, but Carmel hiding at the front of her stall so can only just see her rear end.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

4.30am and both girls are down, Carmel is out flat and Buffy is sternal


----------



## weerunner (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, I dont care if it's the spot sprite, the filly fairy or the berry fairy; please just somebody bring me a foal. Buffy has been in the foaling range since Thursday night. According to the directions, she should have had her foal Saturday night (ahem Buffy that is gone and passed by us). I'm at my wits end. Ready to throw them out into the rain we are having today and let them fend for themselves. But I wont. They have to go eventually right? Buff has crystallized milk on her nipples every time I go out. I remove them and they reappear the next time I'm out. So she just has to go soon.

I have to work on Monday, please let them go today or tonight.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing has changed, udders are still big, vulvas are loose, milk is ready. Buff is now waxing, and still we wait. I've got to go to work for 2 hours today, hope they dont go and pull a fast one on me while i'm gone


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

12.50 pm I am here watching for a while


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

Buffy is doing lots of but rubbing


----------



## weerunner (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm home again now, she certainly is butt rubbing. It's just gotta be real close. I pulled a nice sized piece of wax off one of her teats when I got home. and she's sooo grumpy, not our normal loving Buffy at all


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

I am glad you are home Amanda cos i need a shower, it is soooooo hot here today.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 24, 2012)

Now Carmel has wax on her teats, and when I take Buffy's wax away, it reforms immediately. They just have to foal tonight. Please let them foal tonight. I can't go to work with them like this and I can't not go to work.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

I will watch the girls as soon as I wake up, it should be around 1.00am


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

Surely it MUST be tonight???


----------



## Bonny (Jun 24, 2012)

I keep checking in!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 24, 2012)

I keep saying it must be tonight, but I've said that for 3 nights now. I'm starting to think they will never foal.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed they will put you out of your misery tonight


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2012)

They have to go soon. They might send you to work with no sleep but they HAVE to go soon. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 25, 2012)

I kinda wish I had that storm here, I need some low pressure system to encourage them to get on with it.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

I am just off to feed my lot quick then I will be here


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

cam is down


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

it's back, phewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2012)

Morning Amanda




So how are the girls looking this morning? any signs of a baby in the next few weeks


----------



## weerunner (Jun 25, 2012)

It could be weeks! Buff still has nice gobs of wax on her teats each time I go out. I always take them off and they reform for next check. they are both still testing ready (that seems to mean nothing to me anymore). I'm going to put them out today as they have bbeen in since Thursday and that is not fair to them. My daughter will be here to watch them.

I'm taking tomorrow off of work, so maybe they'll go tonight and I can play with babies tomorrow. But at this point, I just dont know when they will go at all.


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

Come on girls really!! Sorry Amanda I haven't been posting but I have been watching, it's crazy at work at the moment with end of financial year :s

Diane please STAY SAFE!!!!!! I hope that tornado watch gets lifted soon, mum n I were watching twister on the weekend, I dnt know how you guys do it all the time, but I'm prying or you all!!

I'll be watching again tomorrow, hopefully we shall see some action right now tough I'm off to bed gnite all



xo


----------



## Bonny (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Amanda, i expected to wake up and see foals! ACK! where are they?!LOL.

Stay Safe Diane!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh Bonny, I just dont understand it. They've been testing ready for coming on 4 days now. I'm really tired of it. Tried putting them out for some sun and exercise today. I'm hoping that might inspire them to foal tonight. Right now they are out there munching away with not a care in the world. It's not bothering them that they haven't foaled yet.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 25, 2012)

i dont understand either! lol, surely tonight is the night!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2012)

Sincerely hoping that the sunshine and outside freedom will work its magic!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

tuning in its 9:55pm and the girls look settled eating their dinner,

I see a little foal in number three with mumma, is her name Charm? which baby is this? its snoozing away so cute!

come on girls time to foal now thank you very much! stop eating and have those babeis already!

Diane I hope the storm watch has been lifted now! scary stuff! our paddocks have finally just started to dry out, but its cloudy again today and looks like more rain to come. I'm not complaining as hopefully it will mean a good grass season again next year but we need a little break lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

Carmel down sternal... 10:39pm


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

Buffy down sternal 10:49pm... come on girls!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

and both back up 10:56pm...


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

Goodness Buffy is CRANKY!!!! reaching her head the whole way through the fence pannels to bite Carmel! poor Carmel!


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2012)

well stay safe with your rain Diane, the rain has come down on us as well, though its more like sleet then rain. sure is cold enough too lol brrr.

hope your rain eases



the girls standing quietly. not doing much...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

3.20am and still no action


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

4:01am Buffy was down flat, first time I have seen her flat... and is now sternal... but doesn't look to be foaling





have to go do the tills now. will try be on a bit later and watch.

come on girls!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw her out flat earlier tonight cassie which is a first for me so maybe she is getting close


----------



## Bonny (Jun 26, 2012)

I checked in off and on all night. I cant believe they arent nursing wee ones yet!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

got the message girls?????


----------



## weerunner (Jun 26, 2012)

Buffy is steady time rubbing her back legs together today, which is a good sign. That's about all that is new here.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

I am off to hit the hay, I will try and watch tonight.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Amanda, I can take a shift and watch for you, I am sure you need some sleep....Let me know if i can help.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm here watching, all is quiet atm. come on girls, your mummy needs some sleep!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Cassie, but I hope and pray they are going to foal tonight. The wax is back on both of them, and there is a wind/rain storm passing through tonight. Perfect for foaling.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

yes perfect foaling weather yippee! so come on girls get with the game


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2012)

well its 12:12am and the girls are QUIETLY grazing their stable floors...



Buffy was down sternal for a little while earlier but otherwise a pretty non event night so far!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

Carmel down sternal for the first time tonight... resting comfortably though, silly girl!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

signing off from foal watch for the evening, safe foaling for any of the expectant mummas to be.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2012)

4.00am and I have to go now too. Safe foaling (when and IF)


----------



## weerunner (Jun 27, 2012)

I dont know what to say about this all. Buffy's udder is about the same, Carmels is a bit bigger this am. Buffy's milk is begining to change to skim milk, less sticky now. Carmels milk is thick as corn syrup. Both have wax on and off throughout the day. If I remove it, it comes back by next check. They are not dripping milk though. So I guess I just continue to watch and wait. I will be putting them out today, my daughter will watch them until I get back from work. They need their exercise and fresh air. Might get them moving again. Can't hurt at this point. I'm a little exasperated with these girls.

My friend always says it takes a little extra time to put the spots on the foal, so I can wait if that is what we are waiting for


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2012)

spots and willies take longer to cook


----------



## weerunner (Jun 27, 2012)

Ran out of the Mother Nature's test strips so I bought some pool strips. I diluted the milk with a 1:6 ratio. Got a pH of 6.2 and a hardness around 100. I dont usually use pool strips so not sure if I should have diluted 6 times or 4 times. I;ve seen people use both. What do you all use. The hardness would be higher if I used hte 4 times dilution so I'm a bit confused.

Opps, turned out I was holding the strips upside down. the girls pH is 6.8 and hardness is ~50. So we have a ways to go I guess. Not sure why the MN strips have been saying ready for 5 days now.


----------



## Wings (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't even dilute  But I don't check hardness, just ph and it works fine. I've noticed with a few people this year who have swapped from foal strips to pool strips getting very different results which is odd. But based on when those mares ended up foaling I'll be sticking to pool strips on my mares.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok Wings, Carmel has moved to about 6.6 and Buff is at 6.8. Are we close?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 27, 2012)

Amanda it depends on the pool strips! Some strips dilute different even on PH which shouldnt... I use the http from walmart and use a 1-4 ratio works great for ph and hardness, but ph will be the same on them even if not diluted. My mares foal at 6.4 if she is dropping quickly it could be very soon!



( Dont forget to use distilled water when diluting, just in case you dont know



)


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

hoping it soon for you,

I can't get Carmels camera up though... are you doing some thing with it atm Amanda?

I can see Buffy and Charm just not Carmel





come on girls time for some babies thank you!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, sorry Cassie. I was breeding a mare tonight to my stallion and they must have knock off the cam cable in their ardour



Found the problem and it should be working now.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

haha oh dear LOL.

yay I can see her again lol well her tail anyway LOL

thanks Amanda


----------



## weerunner (Jun 27, 2012)

Holly, I did a diluted and undiluted and the number was the same, so Carmel is at 6.6 at 8pm. Will recheck in an hour and see if we have any more change.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 27, 2012)

I sure hope so Amanda, Ive been watching her and she seems to be holding her tail out a lot tonight


----------



## weerunner (Jun 27, 2012)

woohoo, her pH is now 6.4! Going down fast, and the milk is looking more whitish. Could it be I'm finaly going to get a foal out of one of these two!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

Carmel just went down WHILE yawning!! hmmm, are you around Amanda?

come on Carmel!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

Carmel down flat Buffy down sternal... come on girls!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

roll n back up with lots of tail swishing...


----------



## Bonny (Jun 27, 2012)

Whoot whoot Amanda!!! we may see a foal soon! Cassie, how r u??


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm good Holly how are you? how is the gorgeous little baby of yours doing?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

1.30am and all is quiet. Morning Cassie


----------



## Bonny (Jun 28, 2012)

June Bug is great, glad yall here are good, Thanks again for support and well wishes....

Now C'mon girls... Let Amanda see what yall been hiding!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Bonny


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

3.50am the girls are just stood quietly so and I am off to take Alby to school.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

5.20am all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2012)

What no foals yet!!????????? Not able to get here yesterday after first thing in the morning, and was so sure I was going to find two new little chips this morning!

COME ON GIRLS get to it!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 28, 2012)

ph of milk is ~6.3 for both mares now. Seems like they are determined to do this thiing together. Not sure if I trust them enough to go to work today. I'm going to watch for a few hours before deciding.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you are being very sensible - they are both so close!

Good luck!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 28, 2012)

I did end up going to work. I will only work until 2 or so, then I'll be home for 4 days!! Surely that will get both foals born with me there. Girls are out with my daughter watching them right now.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Whew I'm excited guys. Carmel's milk is at 6.0 for pH!! and Buffy is at 6.2. We will have a foal or maybe two tonight. Stay Tuned in, I'm certain we are ready to go now!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 28, 2012)

ACK!!!!! I am going crazy...Cams off and I cant wait for them to come back in!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

I am with you Holly



I have to take the kids out


----------



## weerunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Diane, I was watching Carmel and I could see the little ones hoof imprint pushing her vulva in and out. He's knocking on the door, wont be long before he comes through!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 28, 2012)

Carmels acting up! lets hope its soon


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2012)

5.30am and all is quiet, it is 22.30pm here so I am off to hit the hay, I will be up at about 1.00am cam time Amanda


----------



## weerunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Huge thunder/lightening/Hail storm is passing overhead right now. HOpe the internet stays on ok. This is no time for a interent malfunction!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2012)

Ooooo hope the storm passes without causing problems! Saying prayers and keeping my fingers crossed for two safe foalings!

Good luck!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 28, 2012)

Have to see somethign soon with those results! And with a storm rolling in!

Sounds like foaling time to me


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2012)

Carmel down flat very stretched out...11:47pm


----------



## Bonny (Jun 28, 2012)

OMGosh, how are they holding the foals in??? lol C'mon girls lets see the wee ones!


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2012)

if that isnt first stage labour then I don't know what is!!!!! LOL Carmel really! you are not meant to re write the whole book! and stay away from Buffy she is meant to have that baby now to she is getting leassons off you I'm sure!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning Renee



how are you? still no foals



 naughty Carmel and Buffy!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

all is well thanks Cassie



how are you and Diane doing? Is the weather back to normal Diane? I have been watching the news and praying you are safe


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

all seems quiet at 3.40am


----------



## Wings (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright, someone get the plungers



:whistling


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2012)

This is just beyond belief - what is up with these two???????



:frusty

What's the weather like today after the storm Amanda - perhaps a good roll out in the paddock might get things moving???


----------



## weerunner (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a gorgeous sunny day and I'm home all day, so yup they will spend a good bit of time out in the paddock under my watchful eye. If someone looks close I'll bring them back in , but otherwise I'll let them stretch those foaling muscles a bit


----------



## weerunner (Jun 29, 2012)

If anyone out there is watching, Carmel is now dripping milk at a pretty good rate. She was out in the farthest corner of the paddock on her own, trying to have this thing by herself. Sorry girly no go.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

I am glued to the screen Amanda


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Here she goes, safe foaling


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

:arg! move your butt out of the corner silly cos I can't see


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

some good pushes


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

ray



ray





hi diane


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Alleluja!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Good job Amanda,




I bet you are glad that is over, phewwwwwwww

CONGRATULATIONS





A beautiful colt!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Buffy you are all alone and left out, we will only invite you to the party if you have your baby too


----------



## Bonny (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats Amanda!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like carmel is in a bit of pain poor girl. Little boy is very happy though


----------



## weerunner (Jun 29, 2012)

Unfortunately my vet does not give banamine without an appoointment and he is not working today. I'll be watching her to make sure she settles soon. She had a had time passing hte placenta so she is still having aftercramps I'm sure. Poor girl.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 29, 2012)

I missed the birth, sorry that she had a hard time again.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 29, 2012)

She's doing well now and baby has figured out the nursing thing. Whew, one more to go and I'll be done for the year.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2012)

5.50pm and the stall is empty, are they out for some fresh air?


----------



## weerunner (Jun 29, 2012)

Took them out for the little guy to get some exercise on those pasterns and to give Carmel some real green grass, which she loved. Not long just a few minutes but it seems to have settled her cramping down a bit more.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2012)

Many congratulations Amanda and well done Carmel!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Hope Carmel feels better soon!


----------



## Wings (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad to hear you've got one safely here!

My vet reckons there is nothing better then good grass for a horse feeling 'off' so I reckon you've done just the right thing for Carmel


----------



## Bonny (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad she is better



Now lets see your foal Buffy!


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2012)

big congratulations Amanda, he is gorgeous!! hope Carmel is feeling better now



what a good girl giving you such a handsome colt... well done!

come on Buffy! your mummy wants to sleep! lol


----------



## weerunner (Jun 30, 2012)

pics of the little guy. His name is Kato (my daughter named him) 6.5 inch cannon bone, he's a fine tiny fellow for sure.





















He's a bit down in the pasterns, but according to everything I've research that will most likely fix itself shortly. I see improvement just in 12 hours.


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful, colorful colt! So glad you were there to help out. What a good mama, too!

Pam


----------



## weerunner (Jun 30, 2012)

So if his cannon bone from coronet to middle of knee is 6.5 inches, I'm calculating him finishing at 28 inches!!! Wow ,not sure where that came from as mom is 33.5 and dad is 33.75 inches. He is a tiny little thing. WAlks under his momma without having to duck at all.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, Buffy is out in the paddock today, but just did a milk check and she is at 6.0 pH. Which is 12 hours or less to foaling. Please let this be true. My sister is coming up to foal out with me, she has never seen a live foaling. So it sure would be nice if Buffy would wait until Claire gets here, and then go ahead and let little one out.

I'll be putting Buff in shortly as it is extremely hot out there today and she looks kinda miserable.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Kato is just so very cute - fabulously coloured too!!



I'm sure that after a few trips into the outside world, he will soon be up on his pasterns for you! I believe he is a first foal for Carmel? Most of the time first foals are a bit smaller than those that follow.

Sending prayers for a smooth and safe foaling for Buffy - hopefully while Claire is with you.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Anna, Kato is Carmels second foal. Not sure why he is so ultra tiny, but I'm very pleased with him. He is walking better on his rear hooves already instead of down on his fetlocks. And they dont stop him from running around and driving mom batty. If he goes around behind her she has to spin to keep her eye on him, which keeps her pretty busy when he gets wound up.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't get the cam up


----------



## JAX (Jun 30, 2012)

Me either...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2012)

Cam ok now -perhaps it was one of those storms going over again?

Not that Buffy seems bothered - she's still standing quietly!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 30, 2012)

Keeping an eye on them today



lets see that filly Buffy!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 30, 2012)

My sister has come to my house in the hopes that tonight is the night. Sure hope it is. Her bag is nice and tight and warm, but she is not dripping milk yet. She usually does that a hour or so before she foals. And the wait continues


----------



## Bonny (Jun 30, 2012)

Should be tonight!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

all is quiet at 3.30am


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats on your new colt. He is just gorgeous and really cant believe that Buffy hasnt foaled yet - you would think she could take a hint LOL


----------



## Bonny (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Amanda, any new info on Buffy? She sure is dragging this out!


----------



## weerunner (Jul 1, 2012)

I think she likes being the center of attention. Her vulva is puffy, loose and a violent purplish colour today. Looks like mares usually do AFTER they foal. She's been kicking her belly a ton today. I've seen the little guy pushing around in the lower croup area (not sure the proper name) so he is trying to get into the spot he needs to be in. Her milk is skim milk coloured at pH 6. Tail has no resistance whatsoever. there's not much else needed to indicate a certain foaling but still she persists in staying pregnant. I just hope this isn't an indication that trouble is on it's way. The vet will be here on Wednesday to check her out if she's still preggers by then. I hope she's not but if she is I'll feel alot better if he can tell me all is fine. And so I continue to not sleep and watch her.


----------



## Wings (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm with Diane, odd that she hasn't popped yet!

Can you turn her out and watch her? Some mares just don't seem comfortable foaling in the stables, maybe she's more likely to kick things off outside?


----------



## weerunner (Jul 1, 2012)

she was out 3 times today and I took her for a walk/trot also. She's just being so darn stubborn about this I dont know what to think. She's been at least 24 hours at the 6 pH. I know she surely should have gone by now.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 1, 2012)

Ugh Amanda, I know youve got to be exhausted! If you need a nap let me know I will be happy to watch for you. I dont know how she is holding on!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

I see you are there with her at 3.00am Amanda, is she in labour? If so



for a safe foaling


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

Buffy ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mummy is asleep


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

5.00am and I have to go out now, safe foaling Amanda, I hope all is well


----------



## weerunner (Jul 2, 2012)

She's dripping milk finally. Looks like it will be a July 1st morning baby. She has never gone more than a few hours once she starts dripping milk!


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2012)

Excellent news!!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## weerunner (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, need advice, never have I had a mare drip milk and not deliever within hours. It's been 6 hours and she is standing there like there is nothing pressing she needs to do. Have you ever had this happen to you, did the mare have trouble foaling. I'm worried something is not quite right with this foal's position or something as she has tested ready for 10 days now and is dripping with no real signs of wanting to deliver


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I would make a call to your vet and ask, is your vet a reproduction specialist? If not I could try asking my vet for you.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

What colour is the inside of her hooha?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

The milk arrives when the foal is ready to come out but the mare decides when she will go into labour, the only problem is if she is losing lots of colostrum. After 6 hours if she is streaming I would suggest you collect about 500ml and give some of it to the foal with a syringe as soon as it is born. I would turn her out and watch her from a distance.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 2, 2012)

She's not streaming milk, just dripping, like a leaky faucet. I think I will collect some though just to make sure that we dont lose any of the good stuff. I am going to take her for a quick walk about in the yard and see if that helps. It's a Holiday today, so I would only call hte vet for an emergency. NOt sure we are at that stage right now. Although with one hours sleep in the house and about 2 in the stall. I'm close to thinking it's an emergency for me.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Amanda, My best advice would be go with your gut. IF you think you need a vet, call.

I had a mare start dripping then foal many hours later, and I have heard of mares dripping for weeks. My mare dripped for close to 8 hrs, and even deflated one side of her udder a bit. But by the time her foal arrived it was full again.

Either way I wish you the best. Please keep us informed.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 2, 2012)

I've collected 50 mls of colostrum just to make sure baby gets the good stuff soon as it is born. My gut tells me to give her more time, she's not in pain or upset, so I guess she'll foal when she' is good and ready.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree, she is in no distress what so ever she just isn't in the mood




all good things come to those who wait



:frusty I am not good at the patience game



Buffy pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we have carrots if you foal


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

4.20pm, she has just had a good roll


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2012)

Obviously she has decided to foal in her own good time, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be tonight - for the sake of YOUR health!!


----------



## weerunner (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks Anna, I sure hope so too!


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't really feel comfortable suggesting one path of action over the other, I've heard of mares who sit at ready for weeks but I've also heard of mares who tested ready on all signs and didn't go due to complications with foal position. I think there are too many unknown variables to make a safe suggestion.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything is fine.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Amanda, I saw you sitting with her for a while. Any new changes? Hope she goes tonight.... and a safe healthy foaling


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

we have a baby


















CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh WOW!!! A gorgeous coloured (wobbly LOL!!) little baby!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done Buffy (AT LAST!!)

Colt of filly?????


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Anna isn't he/she just a wobbly one



I am guessing the birth was not long ago.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh I love watching them at that 'wobbly - what are these funny stick like things attached to my body' stage. LOL!!


----------



## weerunner (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a colt everyone. He is taller than Kato, and boy did he figure out the walking thing quickly. I gave him the milk I had saved for him when she started dripping yesterday, so he has a head start on things and will be nice and energized when he goes to find the real faucets.

I can sleep again!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the world little boy


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

He's a beautiful little fella Amanda - enjoy your sleep, you deserve it!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 3, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! And what a relief to have him on the ground at last!

Have a good sleep!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

cam is down for me


----------



## Bonny (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats Amanda!!! I was able to see and was so glad everything went well



He is a cutie pie for sure!


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats! I missed the link for the cam, so will wait for still pics, so hurry up and get hte still pics posted.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally she foaled. Delighted all is well and really looking forward to photos


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you awake Amanda? How about posting some pics for us to drool over? Please!


----------



## weerunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry guys been getting one of the March foals gelded and getting ready for a show this weekend. Sure am glad the mares are all done foaling now!!

He is a lovely little guy, with a calm personality, both testicles descended. The full package and looks like he is already sold! A MareWatcher is sending a deposit on him this week! I never got a chance to advertise him at all.

Here is the foaling video, all 1.29 minutes of it






And some pics of the little sweety.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh he's just so cute, bless him!!



:ThumbUp

Good luck for the show this weekend!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2012)

oh wow, he is adorable and what a wonderful birth, I wish they were all that simple



Congratulations on selling him so fast


----------



## Wings (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats! On both a good birth and a quick sale! He looks like a cutey





Good luck at your show!


----------

